# New brakes squeaking only from 15mph to complete stop



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey guys. I had my brakes/pads/rotors all changed out last summer. It has been working fine until it started to squeal around Nov 2010. And its been like that ever since. The weird thing is that it only squeals LOUD when I am slowing down from 15mph till i make a complete stop. It never fails. The only other thing that doesn't make it squeal is if I slam my brakes :banghead:. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Yank the pads...clean back and spray on a good coat of "Brake Quiet"...it's a goo that dampens the high pitched vibrations during lite pressure stops...and while you're at it clean and relube the sliding pins with "Synthetic Caliper Grease"...also put a little smear of this on the areas where the pad slide on the caliper carriers...I've found that this can also dampen squeals. Other thing to check is the condition of the "anti rattle" clips (spring clips) that snap between pads and caliper..if these get distorted from being removed or lose some tension due to heat over long time use..they will not provide the tension on the pads correctly...Might be wise to just buy a pair and replace em when you pull the pads to do the other stuff reccomended above.:thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

spitpilot said:


> Yank the pads...clean back and spray on a good coat of "Brake Quiet"...it's a goo that dampens the high pitched vibrations during lite pressure stops...and while you're at it clean and relube the sliding pins with "Synthetic Caliper Grease"...also put a little smear of this on the areas where the pad slide on the caliper carriers...I've found that this can also dampen squeals. Other thing to check is the condition of the "anti rattle" clips (spring clips) that snap between pads and caliper..if these get distorted from being removed or lose some tension due to heat over long time use..they will not provide the tension on the pads correctly...Might be wise to just buy a pair and replace em when you pull the pads to do the other stuff reccomended above.:thumbup:


:thumbup: Spend some extra time cleaning and greasing the pad abutments on the brkt (take the pad retainers off the brkt and clean behind them, small smooth file to clean off corrosion), more than likely this is where your low decel noise is coming from. Low decels has low clamp force which can make an unstable condition for the pad and cause it to vibrate agaisnt different abutment surfaces causing noise.


----------

